
Ask HN: What Personal Finance Management Tool/Software do you use and why? - wannano
Example: Quicken, MS Money, Budget Pulse, etc.
======
KevinCTofel
Long time Mint user for the cash flow/budgeting bits. It works on all of my
devices and is always up to date with my accounts for assets, debts, etc...
I'm considering a change for my investments which are with a money manager;
Betterment, FutureAdvisor and Wealthfront all offer similar portfolio
management at a much lower cost.

------
xoe26
I'm in the UK and still using MS Money even though it hasn't been in
development for years now.

Microsoft still let's you download it though: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
gb/download/details.aspx?id=2073...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
gb/download/details.aspx?id=20738)

------
galeos
YouNeedABudget (YNAB) works for me as an effective budgeting tool where other
solutions failed. It's approach acknowledges that you will over/underspend in
particular spending categories. Highly recommended.

------
ForHackernews
Mint is pretty good for tracking spending, and I use
[https://www.futureadvisor.com/](https://www.futureadvisor.com/) (only the
free tier) for tracking my investments.

------
kfullert
Personally I just use Account Tracker on my iPhone to keep track of expenses
and seeing how much money I'll have left at the end of the month (it's by
Graham Haley on the App Store)

------
otavio
Personal Capital, SigFig and Nvestly are all solid, but Excel ftw

------
timjahn
Mint.

------
MichaelCrawford
I use GnuCash and OpenOffice.

GnuCash is quite powerful however it is rather heard to learn. I expect that's
because its instructions were written by software engineers.

Before I figured out GnuCash, I kept my checkbook in OpenOffice. Now I use
OpenOffice just for budgeting. I have a really good method for it that my ex-
wife figured out, and that I expanded on.

I've been intending for eons to write up my method.

I don't use QuickBooks for business finance because it charges money to
download the US IRS and state tax tables. Those are provided free of charge,
at considerable taxpayer expense, by the tax authorities, yet Intuit has the
gall to charge, and of course the QuickBooks tax tables are in an undocumented
format.

